# S'cuse me-I just BRAAMed



## dgburns (Dec 19, 2012)

After reading the commotion on the other thread about "Braaming",I secretly promised myself I would not stoop to such lows.

Well then in walks a client who asked"Hey we got this great new thing we need to do-can we marry that Inception brass thing with Skrillex",it's gonna be great!"

Tuck tail between legs and pull out 8dio and HW brass and get working.

The shame :(

david


----------



## Rctec (Dec 19, 2012)

...the lawsuit


----------



## Vartio (Dec 19, 2012)

ouch.


o[]) 

ps. maybe it should be called foghornmegasplosions and some wub wub instead? just to be on the safe side.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2012)

Smile, yesterday I visited a showreel elsewhere and the most pieces there have it *very loud*!


----------



## TGV (Dec 20, 2012)

Watch the trailer for the new Star Trek movie. It has lens flares AND Inception farts. Now that's epic.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 20, 2012)

TGV @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Watch the trailer for the new Star Trek movie. It has lens flares AND Inception farts. Now that's epic.


 :D 
Epic redefinition redefined. Again.


----------



## Markus S (Dec 20, 2012)

In French they call it "le *BRÂME *du cerf" - Listen at 0.17 :


----------



## JJP (Dec 20, 2012)

Rctec @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> ...the lawsuit


 :D o-[][]-o


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> ...the lawsuit



ouch indeed...
no disrespect intended,more a commentary on my sad little life really.

it sounds like it's own thing now.thankfully.

david


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2012)

Markus S @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> In French they call it "le *BRÂME *du cerf" - Listen at 0.17 :




hey,some of you guys made me laugh out loud.Christ,I needed that.
thank you.
david


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2012)

Markus S @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> In French they call it "le *BRÂME *du cerf" -



Have you ever heard a frustrated le *BRÂME *du cer?

Listen to this at 1.51: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ganvai (Dec 20, 2012)

dgburns @ 20th December 2012 said:


> ouch indeed...
> no disrespect intended,more a commentary on my sad little life really.
> 
> it sounds like it's own thing now.thankfully.
> ...



Hey, this is the moment when good resolutions meet client wishes.

I think there is no need to be ashamed. At the end of the day it has to sound good and fit to the picture and if your client is happy too, this is okay for everyone.

Think about this: There are really many people who get sucked by this bram and very very many people who like it. This is the reason why we hear it so many times. 

I know it's very important to get your own style and to be unique, but maybe sometimes you have to do something people like 8)

And perhaps you have still the chance to add a personal note to the track. o-[][]-o

PS: Oh man, it's after midnight and I can still post. Seems like doomsday comes a little bit to late...


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2012)

hey Ganvai-

you're a beautful man for posting such words


----------



## Rctec (Dec 20, 2012)

just pulling your leg


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> just pulling your leg



there's that german humour we all know and love! who else brings out the comedy from epic like you do

of course thngs seemed clearer after I changed out of my soiled underwear ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 20, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> ...the lawsuit



Post of the year, surely?


----------



## musophrenic (Dec 20, 2012)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> Rctec @ Thu Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > ...the lawsuit
> ...



Well, maybe we can use this post as a legally binding document to clients who consistently request the BRAAM - "Sorry, can't do it for you - Hans is actually personally prepared to sue me! And I think he knows Skrillex too ... "

In all seriousness, though, the BRAM is effective and I love it, no matter who 'invented' it, when used (and requested) thoughtfully, rather than at every chance we get. Less really is more.

"In a world facing an ancient doomsday prophecy ... one man, one forum, one note, will be humanity's only hope on that day. One day in December ... NOTHING. WILL. HAPPEN. Don't miss the overhyped-Prometheus-style-not-really-a-sequel-or-a-prequel sequel ...

Apocalypse Not Really 3: Nothing Happened

BRAAAAAAAM

In Cinemas tomorrow."


----------



## IvanP (Dec 21, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> ...the lawsuit



:mrgreen: 

hahaha looks like the end of the world is finally coming for someone


----------



## Markus S (Dec 21, 2012)

germancomponist @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Markus S @ Thu Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > In French they call it "le *BRÂME *du cerf" -
> ...




HAHA, you nasty boy! Do they allow animal porn here?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 21, 2012)

Markus S @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> HAHA, you nasty boy! Do they allow animal porn here?



Oops, is this porn? Hm, if so, I will delete it. o/~


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 21, 2012)

At first it was only a thought, but now I am downloading the first vid what is posted here. I will built an instrument with the sounds of that animal... . 

Last week I once heard old layouts that I had done so over the years, but not completed. I have found a suitable where I will use this "e Brame du cer" sound. Stay tuned! :mrgreen:


----------



## dgburns (Dec 21, 2012)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> At first it was only a thought, but now I am downloading the first vid what is posted here. I will built an instrument with the sounds of that animal... .
> 
> Last week I once heard old layouts that I had done so over the years, but not completed. I have found a suitable where I will use this "e Brame du cer" sound. Stay tuned! :mrgreen:



oh boy,this is too funny.check out my other post...
david


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 21, 2012)

David, let us have fun!

I will do a Kontakt instrument and I will post a funny piece. Just only to have fun for all of us... .


----------



## dgburns (Dec 21, 2012)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> David, let us have fun!
> 
> I will do a Kontakt instrument and I will post a funny piece. Just only to have fun for all of us... .



yes,i just posted one call bah-hit the wrong button again,in the music comp section.it is just for fun,nothing serious,hopefully not misunderstood.life is too short to be serious all the time.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## synthetic (Dec 21, 2012)

Rctec @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> ...the lawsuit



 

Bernard Herrmann just asked, "Where's he going with that check?"


----------

